# Just bought a jeep... need to get it plowed out FAST



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Just picked up a nice little 93 wrang, 6cyl, manual... yada yada

I need to know everything that needs to be done to outfit this bad boy with a plow......... 

heavy duty leaf springs? timbrens? hd shocks? trans cooler? 

someone please give me the run around!

ALSO - I havent bought a plow for it yet, but will most likely be buying new from the dealer. Any recommendations here will be nice too. I have western, boss, curtis dealers in the ann arbor area that I am aware of.


----------



## Currinson (Jan 18, 2000)

I have been plowing for 8 years with a F350 dump with a 9 foot plow, I only do driveways. The nine footer was big, but with a dump I needed it. This year I bought a 99 Jeep Wrangler, I put a 7 foot curtis plow on it. I plowed one small storm 4", and one 14" storm. I love it. I will take it before the truck any day, the flexibility is awesome, the turning radius and small wheel base make it the best plow vehicle. I had no problem pushing. I am a believer in curtis. I have only had 2 issues in 8 years and they helped with both. I did put timberens in the front, I also put weight in the back, about 400 lbs

Best of Luck


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

A blizzard 680LT is the best choice for the Jeeps. timbrens are a must. Good Luck.


----------



## sweetnsimple (Dec 14, 2005)

*Personal experience on plow, timbrens, etc.*

I've got the Rancho RS5000 shocks on the '94 with a Rancho 2.5" lift kit recently installed, which means new leaf springs. I'm not running timbrens in front and haven't noticed the need as yet, though that might change in time. Just visited a Canadian Jeep site and saw a posting where the writer was surprised that all the Yanks seem to be running timbrens on their Jeeps when plowing, so apparently there's some question about the need. As one Canadian said, "So we're talking a pair of rubber mallets with the handles cut off?"

Probably will depend on the plow to a certain degree. The Homesteader I'm pushing has a 21-inch board but weighs in at only about 250 lbs. in the 6'8" size. Seems like when I was doing my research that was about the lightest there was. Get a modest dip in front when lifting the plow, but nothing you wouldn't expect. I'm probably carrying less than 200 lbs. of ballast and I'm not sure I need that much. Tried adding more recently, but gained no traction or handling improvements from it and noticed a big drop in gas mileage, so I'm not sure how light I can go in back. Yeah, I've had to slam on the binders to avoid half-sleeping commuters during rush-hour, but the rear end never felt like it was going to lift at all, so I'm not real sure how much ballast to run or even why.

I'm told Western and Fisher are sister companies at this point, so if your dealer can get one he can most likely get the other, if you want him to. Only thing I haven't been happy with on the Homesteader is the amount of downforce I get from it, but the dealer finally told me where the adjustment is (on top of the downforce ram, turn clockwise to increase pressure), so I'm playing with that. My understanding is that you'll be looking at a custom mount for any of the companies you named, since none of them make a mount specifically for the YJ, and I'd be surprised if anyone would hang a Boss of any size on a Jeep.

Am damn sure no expert on this stuff, but if yer serious when saying "Almost snow time" at the bottom of a message posted on Dec. 18 from SE Michigan, then we live in different worlds as well as different states. Started plowing in NE Ohio on Thanksgiving day and this little break right now is the first time since then that we've gone longer than a day or two without plowable snow. Not braggin or complaining (much), just saying that I've pushed some snow with the Jeep/Homesteader setup during the past three weeks or so and that's been the only real issue -- lack of downforce on the super-light blade, but working with it.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Basically you just need some weight in the back and some support up front if the weight of the plow makes the front end sag. I used Timbrens for one season and hated the harsh ride it gave the jeep. Your Jeep uses leaf springs I believe anyway, so you'd do well with a beefy set of springs up front. That's what I did when I plowed with my 78' CJ and the front never sagged.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive got a 6'6" western on my cj5. Good plow, but it makes the front end sag alot when the plow is up. I am currently looking for a sno way for my wrangler. I am sold on sno way because of there down pressure system. You get the light weight plow to hang off the front of your lightweight jeep, and the scraping and backdragging power of a 500 lb. plow with the flip of a switch. Best of both worlds as far as i am concerned. I have not personally seen one in action, or used one, but i have only heard good things about there system. 

Just my .02


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's what I decided...... put new shocks on her, monroe reflex. Timbrens for the front axle. Snoway MT series with downpressure!

Plow is ordered and should be here in a couple weeks


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

bigjeeping said:


> Here's what I decided...... put new shocks on her, monroe reflex. Timbrens for the front axle. Snoway MT series with downpressure!
> 
> Plow is ordered and should be here in a couple weeks


Are you sure it's a MT? I thought the biggest you can put on a YJ is the new 22 series?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

sweetnsimple said:


> , My understanding is that you'll be looking at a custom mount for any of the companies you named, since none of them make a mount specifically for the YJ, and I'd be surprised if anyone would hang a Boss of any size on a Jeep.


No need for a custom mount from any of the mentioned plow companies. Most make mounts for wranglers. Your not very limited in plow make at least with the wrangler. anything 7' and under from any company will work. If you go blizzard Id go with the 720 vs the 680. Western 6'6" is a good plow as is the Curtis 7'. Boss 7', Snoway, Meyer, Fisher LD 6'9", etc. There are plenty of options, you will need to beef up the front end as said above and Id agree that Timbrens make Jeeps ride too stiff, they are fine with bigger trucks but they really kill the rides on the Jeeps for some reason. Try airbags and also a good amount of weight in the back.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

My bad.. it is the 22 series... and yes they have a mount for it!


----------



## sweetnsimple (Dec 14, 2005)

*YJ vs generic Wrangler*



cja1987 said:


> No need for a custom mount from any of the mentioned plow companies. Most make mounts for wranglers. Your not very limited in plow make at least with the wrangler. anything 7' and under from any company will work. If you go blizzard Id go with the 720 vs the 680. Western 6'6" is a good plow as is the Curtis 7'. Boss 7', Snoway, Meyer, Fisher LD 6'9", etc. There are plenty of options, you will need to beef up the front end as said above and Id agree that Timbrens make Jeeps ride too stiff, they are fine with bigger trucks but they really kill the rides on the Jeeps for some reason. Try airbags and also a good amount of weight in the back.


Chris:

Below is the link for Boss's application guide, which doesn't even list Jeep as a "mountable" vehicle, even for the lightweight (432 lb.) Sport line.

http://service.bossplow.com/application_guide/guide_index.php

My reply was about the YJ, not the Wrangler generically. With that in mind, below is the link to the Fisher application guide, which you'll see goes back to 97, the first year of the TJ, but ends right there. There is no YJ mount from Fisher, and "bigjeeping's" 93 is most definitely a YJ, which opens up a whole different can of worms than when talking about Wranglers generically.

http://www.fisherplows.com/ematch.asp

Couldn't locate a vehicle application guide at Curtis, but note that their lightest plow weighs in at 460 lb., a lotta weight to hang on the front of a YJ that's a year older than my own.

Note also that with the YJ's leaf springs, your reference to adding airbags isn't gonna work.

Bigjeeping's decided to go with the Snoway anyhow, which makes this discussion somewhat irrelevant, and he's wisely decided to go with the "22" series, which does away with the biggest drawback the plow had at the time I was looking, which was the narrow, 18-inch board.

Should work out just fine.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have 2.5" rancho springs on my 98 TJ and did nothing to beef the front when I put my 7'4" western suburbanite on. it weights 270# so very light and i put no weight in the back other than I carry a 50# bag of salt and hanve't noticed any funny handling.


----------



## WhiteKnight (Jan 26, 2006)

This is about BigJeeping's post about the Snoway plow on the jeep... He was actually talking about my plow, I'll post a few pic's in a few days, but anyway it was the MT series, I just put on some timberins up front, worked great!

I've plowed a few dirveways with it and i am very impressed w/ the down pressure! jeeps are strong, you can definitely go with the MT series if you have timberins!

I'm sure to always disconnect the plow when i'm done so not to stress out the jeep anymore than i have too.

Yes te 93' is YJ model


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

*Western/Fisher for us..*

I have 3 Wranglers, 2 with fisher minute mount 6.5 older style blades, one with plastic edge, one steel. I also have a western 6.5 unimount, which has a steel edge. All our jeeps have helper springs (two piece) from JC Witney, made for the rear springs. I mount them on the front springs with the rear facing leaf as designed, and the front facing spring under the orginal leaf. This is a low cost way of getting it done, and they ride great with or with out the plows.


----------

